# lurker coming clean



## Guest (Oct 27, 2019)

ksymes said:


> Towee owner, based in Kansas


Welcome! How'd you get all those trophy points w/o any likes?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mike_parker said:


> Welcome! How'd you get all those trophy points w/o any likes?


The same way Hillary got all those votes from dead folks I suppose...


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Super-delegate trophies. Won the coin toss 6 out of 6.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The same way Hillary got all those votes from dead folks I suppose...


Hey Smack, I left your "Go Mr. President" thread alone. Quit muckin up everything else! Go away!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The same way Hillary got all those votes from dead folks I suppose...


Don't forget the 6 billion votes from all the illegals or whatever number you guys came up with.


----------

